# لاول مره على المنتديات زوجه بابا نويل



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*طبعا كل واحد دخل الموضوع دة 
علشان يشوف شكلها ايه
بس اللى قلبه خفيف
يعنى بيخاف او بيتخض
يا ريت مايشفهاش




















ما بلاش علشان خطرى
























اللى بيخاف يطلع برة


































خلاص انتوا اللى عوزيين كدة















































الصوووووووووووووووووورة
















































*​*



*​


----------



## dark_angel (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميلة اوى الست دى هى موجودة فى متحف الشمع حاليا صح*​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههه ولا بحياتي تخيلتها بهذا الجمال   الرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لذيذة اوى يا بيتر بس مش ينفع نحطها جنب الشجرة   هههههههه

كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## اراز نورايرر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور​____________________________________________________
​
*ممنوع وضع أى أيات قرأنيه أو عبارات أسلاميه فى مشاركاتك أو فى توقيعك *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوه قوووي

مرسي استاذ بيتر

وكل سنه وانت طيب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا الى قولت شكلها يخوف ولا حاجه
طلعت هيكل عظمى هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا بيتر*​


----------



## nona fawzy (21 ديسمبر 2008)

hahhahahahahahaha      she is soooooo cute


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *جميلة اوى الست دى هى موجودة فى متحف الشمع حاليا صح*​


* تقصد  متحف العضم*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا dark_angel*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> هههههههه
> ولا بحياتي تخيلتها بهذا الجمال الرب يباركك


*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا *
* جريس قردحجي*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لذيذة اوى يا بيتر بس مش ينفع نحطها جنب الشجرة
> هههههههه
> ...


*للاسف مش ممكن*
* ممكن ازااااااااااااااااااااااى*
*العضم بيبقى فى صندووووووووووق*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا zezza*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اراز نورايرر قال:


> شكرا على الصور​
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *ممنوع وضع أى أيات قرأنيه أو عبارات أسلاميه فى مشاركاتك أو فى توقيعك *


* شكرا اراز نورايرر *​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *وانا الى قولت شكلها يخوف ولا حاجه*
> *طلعت هيكل عظمى*
> * هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*والهيكل العظمى مبيخوفش*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

nona fawzy قال:


> hahhahahahahahaha she is soooooo cute


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا nona fawzy*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه
لالالالا حرام يا بيتر  دا بابا نويل جميل 
يتجوز الوحشة دي 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووة*​


----------



## totty (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*دا انا قولت هلاقى واحده قممممممممر

اصل بصراحه بابا نويل اموووووووور ويستاهل واحده حلوه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش كده ولا ايه*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك يا بيتر*

*بس الصورة مش ظاهرة*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> *لالالالا حرام يا بيتر دا بابا نويل جميل *
> *يتجوز الوحشة دي *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*يا ريت على الوحاشه بس*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا rgaa luswa*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *حلوووووووووووووة*​


* الصوره*
*ولا*
*المقلب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *دا انا قولت هلاقى واحده قممممممممر*​
> 
> *اصل بصراحه بابا نويل اموووووووور ويستاهل واحده حلوه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


* كده طبعا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا totty*​


----------



## BITAR (22 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا بيتر*​
> 
> 
> *بس الصورة مش ظاهرة*​


* عموما*
*هى هيكل عظمى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا elsalib*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ناعمة وجذابة

تحياتي


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بدي اصير احكي مصري

ايه الجمال ده كله دي جاية من الجنة 

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


* وكلها رعب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا كليمو*​


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> بدي اصير احكي مصري
> 
> ايه الجمال ده كله دي جاية من الجنة
> 
> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل


* ههههههههههههههه*
*نمشيها جنه بالمصرى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكراameera*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااو ايه القمر ده ديه امووووووووووووره خالص ديه بقى تتحط جنب شجره ورقها واقع اكيد ****ميرسى كتير على الصورة


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااو ايه القمر ده ديه امووووووووووووره خالص ديه بقى تتحط جنب شجره ورقها واقع اكيد ****ميرسى كتير على الصورة


* مشكله لو الورق مش وااااااااقع*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا merna lovejesus*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه الجمال دا كله بالذمه فيه حد زيها كدا

تصدق دلوقتي امنت ان














































بابا نويل احلي بكتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## BITAR (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ايه الجمال دا كله بالذمه فيه حد زيها كدا​
> 
> تصدق دلوقتي امنت ان​
> 
> ...


*تصورى*
*ايمانك فى محلة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا نيفين رمزي*
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههه دا اي الجمال دة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mimi gamil (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه حلوووووة اوووووووي شكلها امور اوووي 
ميرسي ليك وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## BITAR (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه
> دا اي الجمال دة
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا الملكة العراقية*​


----------



## BITAR (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mimi gamil قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوووووة اوووووووي شكلها امور اوووي ​
> 
> ميرسي ليك وكل سنة وانت طيب​


* شكرا mimi gamil*​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الرشاقة دي
تقريبا نشفت من البرد
او جالها جفاف 
هههههههه
بس جميلة اوى بجد 
ميرسي مستر بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (25 ديسمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الرشاقة دي
> تقريبا نشفت من البرد
> ...


* لا*
* يا y_a_r_a*
*لا *
*نشفت من البرد*
*ولا*
* جالها جفاف*
*هى اصلا صوماليه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

